# 8800 GTS (G92) Problems



## 82EE (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi community.

ive got a problem with the ATItool and my new GF 8800GTS 512MB (G92).

it produces in the artefact scan modus in between second 4-6 a pixelerror and starts again counting.











its always at this point and only a pixel or two.
FurMark and 3dMark do not produce any errors nor games do.

might my graficcard be damaged or is it possible that there is a slight bug involved?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

If it only does it once, and then continues without errors, I wouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## 82EE (Aug 12, 2008)

thats not the case. the artefact test always repeats the 30sek warm up but obvious did not reach the 30sek mark because after ~6sec. it restarts after this small dot error


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 12, 2008)

Is your card oc'd? If it's just the one test and everything else works fine, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd RMA it then.  It shouldn't be giving artifacts.


----------



## 82EE (Aug 12, 2008)

oh sorry i forgot that. there is no overclocking done everthing is standard.
additionally ive clocked both memory and clock down as much as possible... the error didnt vanish. its always at the same location and just 1-2 pixel after 5-6sec.

edit: in the normal heatup test (where the cube is moving) no error comes up. even after 30min of maximal testing nothing appears.
seems a little strange isnt it?


----------



## 82EE (Aug 13, 2008)

could anyone imagine that there might be a driver problem causes those errors?
before the 8800 ive had an x1950xt installed and ill used drivercleaner to delete the rests of the ati pendant.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 14, 2008)

82EE said:


> could anyone imagine that there might be a driver problem causes those errors?
> before the 8800 ive had an x1950xt installed and ill used drivercleaner to delete the rests of the ati pendant.



Could be, could be the software for this particular test as well.


----------

